# PARQUES, JARDINES Y AREAS VERDES



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> Y como quedara el *parque del Rimac*? El Parque de la Muralla se ve estupendo, cuando acaben el gran parque que una Chabuca Granda con La Muralla, esta zona quedara como nueva.


Por un moemento pense que habia proyecto de hacer un parque en el Rimac, ya me habia emocionado, pero despues me di cuenta que te referias al parque que se va a hacer en la ribera del rio...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Con la nueva obra, el Parque de la Muralla va a llegar hasta el borde del río, pues, gracias a los dos puentes peatonales, va a
abarcar inclusive la parte que está más allá de la línea del tren. Va a ser algo muy bonito.
Bueno, aquí van otras vistas.

*PARQUE DE LA MURALLA*





































Por otra parte, para completar el plan integral de mejoramiento de la zona, ya se comenzó a ejecutar la obra de embellecimiento
del río Rímac, a través del denominado 
*PROYECTO LAGUNAS DEL RIMAC*, que se describe a continuación


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> Claro! Cual otro! No te emocionas por ese parque? Quedara bacan!


Claro que si, va a quedar formidable, pero es que yo pense que aparte habia otro proyecto para mi distrito, era solo por eso.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No revivir threads viejos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

que se las tumben no mas, ademas creo que no hay casonas antiguas son unos alamcenes feos que esta alli, espero y los desaparezcan..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es mas creo que para el lado del rimac, no hay casa pegadas al rio, pues la via evitamiento cruza esa parte..
Siempre pense que nunca debieron trazar la via evitamiento por esta zona, las fotos antiguas muestran en su lugar un bello malecon y que practicamente estaba integrado al centro de Lima...En Lima se ha hecho cada cosa...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro era un puente de madera, mi vieja dice que lo cruzaba, ya que ella vivia en el Jr Casma que justo daba para ese puente.
Pero el Puente estaba entre el puente de piedra y el actual puente sta rosa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A pucha jamas habia escuchado de ese puente, pero me imagino que deba haber sido bonito, como los puentes de esa epoca...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A yaaaa, bueno para hacer la avenida Abancay se tuvo que demoler gran parte del Convento de San Francisco, y la mitad del convento de la COncepcion, ademas de muchas casonas muy bonitas, he visto fotos de esas casonas y del convento como eran antes de la demolicion, una pena, pero habia que dar paso ala modernidad....


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Aquí se aprecia cómo el nuevo parque (círculo azul) que estará junto al Parque de la Muralla (círculo rojo) tendrá un malecón junto al río.
Toda la parte del centro de Lima debería tener un malecón, de por lo menos unas 15 cuadras. Sería fabuloso.
J Block: cuáles serían las casas de la parte del Rímac que se demolería para hacer el parque que dices? ¿Todo ese bloque grande de casas que es más o menos del tamaño del Parque de la Muralla? Con eso alcanzaría para ampliar la avenida y además el parque quedaría espectacular.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelente. Claro, con eso se podría hacer la contraparte de los parques para el lado del Rímac. Ojalá que hagan pronto esa obra. Gracias por el dato.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Suena bien, pero no creo que se haga por ahora.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

...


----------



## kokofett (Dec 19, 2006)

Ya por fin se hizo Circuito Magico de agua, esta vez no solo fue un sueño, es ahora una realidad, ayer lo inauguraron justo para fiestas patrias, y la verdad que se ve prometedor y ya gano el premio Guiness al circuito de agua mas grande del mundo. Sin duda esto pone a Lima entre las principales ciudades del mundo en atractivos acuaticos. Que bueno que Lima ahora se convierta en la principal ciudad de America en tener fuentes de agua de ultima generacion,asi como lo fue en la epoca colonial esta empezando a recuperar ese privilegio.


----------



## linnn (Jul 30, 2007)

Toda area publica es de libre acceso para la gente. El municipio esta cobrando entrada a un espectaculo : se esta violando la ley y un derecho de todos. El parque de la Reserva ha dejado de ser publico y no se puede disfrutar del parque libremente.
Y se decia que ha ya sido financiado por privados..


----------



## ohhjessy (Jun 29, 2009)

creo k deberian poner fotos actuales :S!!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

..............


----------

